# Do your boarding stables require a deposit?



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I require a $100 per horse deposit to secure a boarding spot but I don't require a security deposit. Most barns I know of don't require security deposits however I think it's a good idea. Horse's chew boards, chew paint of bars, kick through stall boards or fence boards.


----------

